# Happy Birthday darklord!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday darklord! Have a wonderful 37th!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, DarkLord!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Darklord! have a great day!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

happy b'day darklord


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guy's, have a killer day


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you Sir!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy 37th DarkLORD I hope its your best one yet!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a happy b-day!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Darklord!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

And another big fat happy birthday to ya darklord...hope it was a good one!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Bday DL


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Happy Joy Joy, Darklord!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------

